

Hacking the Twitter API: Bet Your Followers  - dcurtis
http://betyourfollowers.com/

======
jrnkntl
Call me stupid but after 5 minutes on their website I still didn't really
'get' it.

~~~
anigbrowl
Followers are currency on twitter for a lot of people - you don't have any
real relationship with them, just having many of them increases your swagger.
So, play a silly game using your followers as play money - if we play and I
win, they end up following me instead of you. If you played carefully and
diligently enough, I suppose you could end up having more followers than
(someone famous), all of whom are following you with no real idea why.

It's silly, and it pretty much says to your followers that you consider them
disposable minions, fit for nothing more than to be wagered away in games of
chance, because you are such a badass. Inexplicably, many people find this
exciting and admirable, at least as long as you keep winning.

As you can probably gues, I like it...in fact this strikes me as a good reason
to spend more time on Twitter. I guess it appeals to the unfulfilled
megalomaniac in me :)

~~~
Tichy
I don't get how it works technically. How can they make people follow and
unfollow other people?

~~~
thamer
The website requests that you connect them to your Twitter account using
OAuth.

~~~
Tichy
Yes, but that would only enable them to make YOU follow and unfollow other
people. How can they make people who might never have heard of the app follow
and unfollow?

------
alexsolo
Has anybody tried it? How does it work?

